# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps oracle forms and reports 6i question

## tushar.chitnis

Hello, 

i have installed oracle forms and reports 6i but don't know what version(1/2,..) it is. how do i find it out ? which is the best book to learn forms 6i for beginners and advanced level ?

Thanks,

----------


## imranshahzad

i want to display my user name on report in oracle 8i dev6i
any boby can help me...plz.......

----------


## prasad_gv

User name can be fetched from FND_USER table.

----------


## sai naidu

hell sir,
             this is pavan kumar i am trying to oracle10g developer so, i want to forward to oracle 10g forms and reports, i needed to oracle10gxe universal edition,

----------

